# Does be quiet pure rock 2 include thermal paste?



## sowhat (Sep 9, 2020)

I want to install this cooler in my PC. Should I need to buy thermal paste separately? Does the pure rock 2 include thermal paste?


Thank you!


----------



## claes (Sep 9, 2020)

According to the product page it comes pre-applied: https://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/1841









						be quiet! Pure Rock 2 Review: Quiet, Affordable Performance
					

A new budget cooling king?




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2020)

I would buy some. I have this cooler, and the thin plastic used to "protect" the application collapsed and rubbed some off, while also allowing debris into the paste.


----------



## sowhat (Sep 9, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> I would buy some. I have this cooler, and the thin plastic used to "protect" the application collapsed and rubbed some off, while also allowing debris into the paste.



Do you recommend use the alcohol to remove thin paste of cooler? And put the paste into the CPU surface?


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi,
I'm sure the cooler comes with instructions.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2020)

sowhat said:


> Do you recommend use the alcohol to remove thin paste of cooler? And put the paste into the CPU surface?



I do, as the PR2 uses white paste, and it is highly unlikely any paste you buy would be the same.

For reference to what I posted earlier.....


----------



## sowhat (Sep 9, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> I do, as the PR2 uses white paste, and it is highly unlikely any paste you buy would be the same.
> 
> For reference to what I posted earlier.....
> View attachment 168171



i think no need to buy the paste because the cooler was supplied.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 9, 2020)

sowhat said:


> i think no need to buy the paste because the cooler was supplied.



It will probably be fine as long as it doesn't rub off like the above image.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> It will probably be fine as long as it doesn't rub off like the above image.



I think there is still plenty of paste in my image, it is the debris in the paste that bothers me more, as you would be fighting it or crushing it mating the surfaces.


----------



## sowhat (Sep 10, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> I think there is still plenty of paste in my image, it is the debris in the paste that bothers me more, as you would be fighting it or crushing it mating the surfaces.


Do you mean remove the original paste and apply the new paste onto the surface?


----------



## The Foldinator (Sep 10, 2020)

sowhat said:


> Do you mean remove the original paste and apply the new paste onto the surface?


Better safe then sorry , seeing that(picture) i would(which *i* almost always do) defiantly re paste it.


----------



## sowhat (Sep 11, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Better safe then sorry , seeing that(picture) i would(which *i* almost always do) defiantly re paste it.



I think if it is applied, no need to remove and apply new paste onto the surface.


----------



## HenryCase (Sep 11, 2020)

Personally I would never use any pre-applied thermal paste. I would just buy a tube of good quality thermal paste, that way I can re-paste any time necessary as well.
Not saying this is the best way of doing it though. It's just me


----------

